# Police Officer Tommy Portz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Tommy Portz

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Baltimore City Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Tommy Portz was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car struck the back of a stopped firetruck on a highway. The firetruck had responded to reports of an injured person lying in the highway median strip and had stopped in the left lane to investigate.

Officer Portz's patrol car collided with the back of the stopped truck at a high rate of speed, causing fatal injuries.

Officer Portz had served with the Baltimore Police Department for just under 10 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Baltimore City Police Department
242 W 29th Street
Baltimore, MD 21211

Phone: (410) 396-2020

_*Please contact the Baltimore City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Glassjawfan88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Portz


----------

